# Dringend! Angeln am IJsselmeer- Schonzeitenfrage



## kuhnikuehnast (19. Juni 2015)

Hi!
ich habe jetzt echt wiedersprüchliches gelesen und stehe auf dem Schlauch! Für mich und n paar Kollegen gehts morgen für ne Woche ans Ijsselmeer nach Holland. Ergo: Raubfisch steht auf dem Programm!  Jetzt hab ich im Internet Links gefunden, die besagen, Einsatz von Kunstködern und totem Köfi sei am Ijsselmeer bis 1. Juli verboten???

Hat da jemand genauere Infos?

Wäre super dankbar! 

lg Kuhni


----------



## Haesel (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dringend! Angeln am IJsselmeer- Schonzeitenfrage*

Ist Korrekt. Ihr müsst auch Zusatzkarten kaufen für das Ijsselmeer.
Aber ich würde nicht direkt am Ijsselmeer angeln, da die Fangquote sehr schlecht ist.


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dringend! Angeln am IJsselmeer- Schonzeitenfrage*

Leider hier in den Grachten bisher auch rel mau... :-( 4 Leute, 2 Tage bisher 1 Hecht, eine Brasse und jede Menge Muscheln die zuschnappen, wenn man den Gufi oder Blinker drüber zieht... Jemand Tipps?


----------



## jkc (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dringend! Angeln am IJsselmeer- Schonzeitenfrage*

Hi, wo seid Ihr denn?

Grüße JK


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dringend! Angeln am IJsselmeer- Schonzeitenfrage*

Bei Wervershoof


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dringend! Angeln am IJsselmeer- Schonzeitenfrage*

Jemand n Tipp für ne guided fishing Tour? Heute wird erst mal n Boot ausgeliehen


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dringend! Angeln am IJsselmeer- Schonzeitenfrage*



> Bei Wervershoof


Dort bin ich vor ca.15 Jahren für 4 Wochen gewesen und schon damals war die Umgebung von den Jan Eggers Jüngern ziemlich abgegrast.
Die Groote und Kleine Vleet insbesonders, dass war natürlich die erste Anlaufadresse für alle die mit dem Boot vom Wervershof rauskamen!
Ich hatte mich damals auf den Nordhollandse Kanal und alle Gewässerteile wo es nur etwas tiefer ist, konzentriert.
Dabei alle Stellen abklappern, die sich vom langweiligen Bild abheben, Brücken, Einbuchtungen und ähnliches suchen.
Dabei könnt ihr versuchen, in Jan Eggers Manier im Schraubenwasser zu schleppen, ich glaube Rappala SSR eignen sich dafür, aber nur wirklich kurz hinter den Propeller sonst geht der zu tief!
Der Hafen Medemblick war sicher ein Highlight, aber die Yachtis stehen natürlich (verständlicherweise!) nicht auf Spinnfischer. Aber dort, gleich im Bereich der Schleuse gab es auch Zander!
Das Ijssellmeer habe ich auch bearbeitet, wie auch schon weiter oben erwähnt, hoffnungslos von Berufsfischern überfischt.
Da stehen Quadratkilometer Netze und Reusen.
Einzige Ausnahme, direkt an den Fundamenten dieser riesigen Windkraftanlage nordwestlich von Medemblick, da ist es dann auch mal 3,50m-4m tief.
Ein paar mittelmäßige Barsche waren die Beute.
Ebenso der Nothafen (Jongert Werft) welcher nördlich von Medemblick liegt, ergab ein paar kleine Hechte.
Zum Ijsselmeer, nur mit rauwassertauglichem Boot und nur bei guten Wetterbedingungen, da baut sich auch schon bei wenig Wind eine ruppige kurze Welle auf!
Bringt euch nicht fürn paar kleine Barsche in Gefahr!
Die Aluschüsseln (Leihboote) mit 5 PS, haben dort definitiv nix zu suchen!
Netter konnte ich das jetzt nicht schreiben, dieser Urlaub war für mich anglerisch ein absoluter Reinfall.
Holland finde ich aber dennoch klasse, die Coffe Shops, Pfannkuchen und so.

P.S. empfehlen kann ich eine Sportbootkarte zu kaufen, da findet ihr "hotspots" schon anhand der genau angegebenen Gewässertiefen, sowie Strukturen.
Eine Guidingvermittlung würde ich mal an der Rezeption in Wervershoof anfragen!
Ich war damals aber im Het Grootslag Bungalow Center, daher vermute ich das nur mal?

Jürgen


----------



## Daniel1983 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dringend! Angeln am IJsselmeer- Schonzeitenfrage*

War auch vor 2 Jahren dort im November... und es ist hoffnungslos überfischt :-(

Werde sicher nie mehr einen Fuß in diese Gegend setzten!

Gefangen in 4 Tagen 8 Hechte bis 90 cm.... die waren alle hart erarbeitet mit 20-30 km schleppen am Tag mit der oben schon genannten Egger Methode im Schraubenwasser an 1-2 Meter Leine! Köder war ausnahmslos der Rapala SSR.

Anonsten haben andere Angler vom Ufer mit Köfi gefangen, geht also auch falls es gemütlicher haben willst!


----------



## Haesel (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dringend! Angeln am IJsselmeer- Schonzeitenfrage*

@Daniel: Was stellst du dir vor ? 8 Hechte an einem Tag ?
Wäre froh wenn ich hier in einem Gewässer in 4 Tagen 8 Hechte der Größe fangen würde.....

Die kleinen Kanäle sind in der Gegend viel fängiger. Vom Ufer aus Rapala rein und losgehen....oder unter den kleinen Brücken bzw. Unterführungen. Aber nicht Richtung Groote Vliet....


----------



## EgonEcke (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dringend! Angeln am IJsselmeer- Schonzeitenfrage*

Überfisch heißt überfischt.. 
Die Stupsattacken von den Fischen (wenn welche da sind) sagen doch alles.
Guck dir die Kennzeichen von den Autos an, weißt dann was ich meine..
e.


----------



## zanderzone (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dringend! Angeln am IJsselmeer- Schonzeitenfrage*

War bis jetzt zwei mal in der Ecke, sprich im Bungalowpark de Vlietlanden! 
Genau die gelichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie ihr! Schleppen bis der Arzt kommt für ein paar kleine Hechtlein! Drills unspektakulär, da 2 m hinterm Boot geschleppt. Komme ich nicht wieder hin..

Bin nur in Holland unterwegs und wenn man sich mal die holländischen Internetseiten durchliest, dann sieht man, dass sich ein Versuch am Ijsselmeer absolut nicht lohnt. Das IM ist leider tot..

Wünsche aber trotzdem nen schönen Urlaub ;-)


----------

